# t2i water damage



## sdonn613 (Jul 13, 2011)

Im the biggest idiot in the world and i know it but a couple of weeks ago i was at a friends house, got pretty drunk and left my camera outside. wake up in the morning to find it inside on a chair but the strap was soaking wet and there was some water on the body. it wouldnt turn on which is pretty bad. obviously water damage. i got home and left it in a bucket of rice of a few days. things got better cause it would turn on and i could take pictures. havent touched it for a week and am now finding that whenever i use the scroll wheel it bugs out and switches between iso and shutter speed. i was wondering if there was anythign i could do. take it apart and thoroughly clean the inside? or repairs? or do i just have a very finicky camera now? thanks for any advice and trust me i feel absolutely stupid


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 13, 2011)

Only thing I can really think of, other than sending it in, is to remove whatever you can (cap, card, battery), open all of the doors, and just let it air out some more...

Did it get rained on, or was it just dew?


----------



## sdonn613 (Jul 13, 2011)

it got poured on from what i could tell from that morning's wetness


----------



## KmH (Jul 13, 2011)

Your second mistake was turning it on *before* putting it in rice and drying it out. That allows for electrical shorts from water in any of the external buttons or internal electronics.

If the bucket wasn't sealed the rice was only partially effective, because the rice was also absorbing moisture from the air.

So I second another few days in rice, but in a sealed container.


----------



## sdonn613 (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks kmh


----------



## Garbz (Jul 16, 2011)

Indeed KmH. One thing I always do with electronics after I finish building them is wash them. Usually in terps and running water. Scares the heck out of electrical engineering students the first time they see it.
Applying electrical current to water can create electrolysis effects amongst other things. That and corrosion are your biggest electrical issues. On top of that you have potential mechanical issues too.

It sounds like you may still have water issues, or conductive corrosion. open it all and air it out for a few more days. Last time my camera took a dunk I left it near a blowing heater (near a heater, not up against it. I tried to keep the camera at around 40-50degC, and the steady stream of dry air aided the drying process too). Give that a go. Remove the lens too, dust on the sensor can be dealt with at a later stage.


----------

